# NUD: Mmm, dat koa



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 10, 2011)

So I walked into my local guitar store to buy some strings today, and somehow managed to walk out with a new ukulele. I know pretty much nothing about ukes, so bear that in mind when I say it plays well and sounds good. At any rate, it's a fun little thing, and I'm honestly surprised I went as long as I did before getting one. It's a cheapie, but hell, I don't know the difference.

Lanikai LKP-C concert uke.

Koa top, back, sides.
Mahogany neck.
Rosewood fretboard.
Abalone dot inlays
Cream binding, abalone binding on the top and the rosette.
Bone nut.
Gold closed-gear tuners (none of that friction peg nonsense)
It came with a gig bag, a clip-on tuner and a beginner's instruction book.

On to the pics. A word of warning: This is my first NGD, so I may have been a little overzealous with the pics, and they probably suck.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

After looking around online a bit, I've discovered that it apparently _isn't_ a "cheapie." I'm just too used to how much decent guitars cost and assumed that it was a cheapie because of its price compared to guitars. So... score? I'm having ball so far, cheapie or not.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, ukes are just generally much cheaper than guitars, especially if you're looking at it from an acoustic perspective. I haven't seen too many ukes go past the $500 mark unless they were handmade in Hawaii or something. 

I've always felt that koa looks a lot better than it sounds. My uke is a Cordoba 20TMCE tenor cutaway electric that's all mahogany. I love the feel, and thought it had the best sound of all the ukes I tried. Of course, I love Cordoba's guitars, so I might just be a little biased, but I think they're easily the best value in ukes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

My local only had three ukes, and they were all Lanikai koa models, presumably _because_ they look pretty and are more likely to sell to rubes like me . He even took a never-been-played one out of a new box to offter that one to me, but I went for the display model because I liked the grain pattern more, haha. I'm a complete n00b and have never tried any other types of uke (well, I've probably dicked around on an ultra cheapie over a decade ago), so this one sounds more than good enough for me. I would like to try some other ones now that I know how much fun this is, but luckily for my bank account, there's nowhere I can go to try any new ones.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 11, 2011)

what's the tuning on that monster? does it djent?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

It's in standard uke tuning, which is G4 C4 E4 A4. The "low" G is actually higher than the C and the E, though, which is pretty weird. I always just assumed ukes were tuned to fifths, for some reason. Boy, was I way off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 11, 2011)

What bkps you getting for it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2011)

Tasty fiddle bro.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> What bkps you getting for it?


 
I was thinking some painkillers, but those are too mainstream now so I'll probably go for some nailbombs.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 12, 2011)

i heard they are great plugged into the AxeFx


----------

